# Swarm Detection: Infrared and Thermal Imaging?



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

conorcleary said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am wondering if Infrared and/or Thermal Imaging devices would be useful for sighting swarms in trees nearby an apiary.
> 
> ...


I can't see it as any more useful than remembering to glance up at the trees on a regular basis. Honestly, once you've been around swarms awhile they are easy to see. For locating bees in a wall thermal imaging is quite useful.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

conorcleary said:


> Is this technique novel or even realistic?


It is if you are looking at night


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> It is if you are looking at night


True that. Of course, they'll still be there at dawn, cool and tightly clustered.


----------

